
Hacker's extradition put on hold - kirubakaran
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8327179.stm
======
tptacek
I got through 5 or 6 of the articles RiderOfGiraffes pointed to, and it
appears that the case for not extraditing this guy is:

* He has Aspergers

* He's been threatened with a 60 year sentence if he doesn't cooperate

* He's "terrified" of going to a US prison

* He could end up in Gitmo

* New Jersey officials want to "fry" him in the electric chair

* So they should just try him in the UK under UK misuse laws.

And I mean, whatever. I'd be terrified too. But then I'd also be terrified if
I robbed a liquor store and got caught, Aspergers or not. The reality is, this
guy would probably do 1-2 years, like Abene and Mitnick (even Mitnick did
minimal time after his trial concluded). The "terr'ist!" and "gitmo!" stuff is
just jingoism. He'll clearly get a better deal in the UK, and his family has
to pull for that by any reasonable means necessary.

~~~
look_lookatme
_New Jersey officials want to "fry" him in the electric chair_

 _The "terr'ist!" and "gitmo!" stuff is just jingoism._

But... that's what we do in the US. Execute computer hackers. In a state that
has banned capital punishment, no less.

My favorite pastime is calling up the sheriffs posse and having a good ol'
lynchin' for petty thievery, cavort'n and port scann'n.

~~~
jrockway
I would prefer the electric chair to 60 years in a US federal prison.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
For some background on this:

<http://searchyc.com/extradition>

